# Hummingbirds - 2012



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

As usual, we have several hummingbirds hitting our feeder this year. I love to sit on the porch and watch them.

This one is a female.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

So, Jim, do you know why hummingbirds hum?

Because they don't know the words.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> So, Jim, do you know why hummingbirds hum?
> 
> Because they don't know the words.


You know, of course, that people have been seriously injured for jokes that weren't half as bad as that.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Those are such beautiful photographs!!!
> 
> My husband and I love to watch our hummingbirds, which we've named. There are four that regularly visit our feeder. Many years ago, we hand-raised a baby until it could care for itself. We had a floral sofa that it would try to feed on , and it would land on our hand and body. It was so much fun to watch it grow.


Thank you. That must have been an awesome experience.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We also get a lot of butterflies on the lantana. They share it with the bumblebees and the hummingbirds.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Your photographs are _exquisite_, Jim! I've observed hummingbirds feed on lantana in our yard too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Your photographs are _exquisite_, Jim! I've observed hummingbirds feed on lantana in our yard too.


I could watch them all day. With at least 3-4 of them, one of them is hitting the feeder every few minutes.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Three bumblebees collect pollen from the lantana all day long!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Up close, that is _one ugly insect_.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

But it's a great shot.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks! There are now five bumblebees that just camp out on the lantana all day. Plus probably 8-10 different butterflies.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

More hummingbirds today. They'll be migrating to Central America soon, so we're enjoying watching them all we can.

A female









A male - caught him with his tongue out!


----------



## William S. (Sep 25, 2012)

Great hummingbird and butterfly shots!


----------



## William S. (Sep 25, 2012)

A hummingbird I saw at The New York Botanical Garden last year.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice shot, William!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazing camera that you have to get such stunning photos.  I don't think that I have ever seen a real bee so close up.  (except once when I was running for my life).  Amazing photography.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks! I think I shot all of the hummingbirds with a Nikon D3200 and an 18-200 mm zoom lens, the insects with a Nikon 60 mm macro lens.

All of our hummingbirds flew south about three weeks ago.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

stunning pics Jim.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> As usual, we have several hummingbirds hitting our feeder this year. I love to sit on the porch and watch them.
> 
> This one is a female.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Caroline!


----------

